# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Новый шеврон ЦБП АА

## An-Z

Привезли новый шеврон торжковского ЦБП АА (не знаю как он "в новом облике" будет называться). Честно говоря, увидев её был удручён, жуть какая то...
Кто угадает, что символизирует стопка белых прямоугольников на заднем плане?

----------


## МИГ

> Привезли новый шеврон торжковского ЦБП АА (не знаю как он "в новом облике" будет называться). Честно говоря, увидев её был удручён, жуть какая то...
> Кто угадает, что символизирует стопка белых прямоугольников на заднем плане?


Может быть ступени к вершине знаний?

----------


## Carrey

Пирамида - символ мудрости, вечности, доблести и покоя.
Пирамида, в качестве цельной формы, соотносится с символикой треугольника и выступает как олицетворение огня у народов Дальнего Востока.
Пирамида – символ иерархии, существующей во Вселенной.
Символ Пирамиды- стремление к совершенству.
Пирамида бомб, покрытых чернью - символ печали, благоразумия, смирения.
Пирамида призвана символизировать строительство устойчивого и прочного здания новой нации.
...и далее по гуглу. Широкий выбор толкований, да.

----------


## An-Z

Эка вас прёт, коллеги! А мне сказали - это ВПП!

----------


## МИГ

> Эка вас прёт, коллеги! А мне сказали - это ВПП!


Чего гадать. Надо почитать легенду геральдического знака. Я уверен, что там есть ответ.

----------


## infekt

А еще такой можно достать?

----------


## infekt

комплект нагрудных знаков: 
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=47640&st=40

----------


## An-Z

Буду иметь в виду ваше желание его получить. Просьба, вдруг достанете раньше, отпишите, что не актуально.

----------


## infekt

Спасибо. Буду ждать.

----------


## Griffon

Уважаемый An-Z, если можно и мне тоже:) Заранее благодарю!:)

----------


## infekt

> Буду иметь в виду ваше желание его получить. Просьба, вдруг достанете раньше, отпишите, что не актуально.


НЕ достал.... Актуально!

----------

